# Amanda's buns in WI



## mandyjeank (Jan 1, 2010)

Here is Casper, my male Flemish Giant bun.






Here is Maggie Moo, she is a rescue, but she has a good home until her forever home finds her.





Then there is Daphne and Zoe, they are Flemish Giant mixes, I dont have pics of them yet. They will be coming soon.
Sorry for the size I have been trying to fix it.


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 2, 2010)

:inlove: those are beautiful bunnies!


----------



## mandyjeank (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you very much.:happyrabbit:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 3, 2010)

I think Casper is very handsome, I think he wants to come to Indiana.


----------



## mandyjeank (Jan 3, 2010)

I think he likes WI. He would miss his mama too much.


----------



## mandyjeank (Jan 3, 2010)

Here are the two newest additions! The one bun has her arm around her sister in the picture!


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 3, 2010)

OMG I want the 2 blacks... SOOO OCUTE!!!!


----------



## mandyjeank (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you so much. I cannot believe how good they are. They are the most laid back buns I have ever had. I just need to get them to use a water bottle. Any Ideas???


----------



## mandyjeank (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh I have another question, I cannot tell them apart. Is there any ideas for that too?


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 3, 2010)

Well as for the bottle I hear some buns just wont use it, but When i got my Flemmie he used a dish so I put a dish of water under the bottle, he caught on quick

As for telling them apart..good question?? Spray paint LMAO


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 3, 2010)

u r only 4 hours or so away from me...how cool right


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 3, 2010)

*mandyjeank wrote: *


> Here are the two newest additions! The one bun has her arm around her sister in the picture!




AODRABLE COUPLE!!

and with the water bottle press the nozzle against their lips so they taste water and theyll get the hang of it 

annnnd with telling them apart...i had to flemish mixes who looked the same. after about a month i could see VERY subtle differences. one had a thinner head, one had longer ears...then it got easier. buta good way would be take a permanent marker and scrible on the inside of ones ears


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 4, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> buta good way would be take a permanent marker and scrible on the inside of ones ears



With our flemish litters, we just used a permanent marker and put 1,2,3 or letters. It wears off eventually, but its a cheap way of marking them pain free.

They are a very cute couple indeed!


----------



## mandyjeank (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas. Daphne and Zoe are the cutest things, I cant believe that I almost only got one of them!!! They are such a joy to have.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 5, 2010)

You doubled your hoppyness with getting the pair.


----------



## mandyjeank (Jan 14, 2010)

I am starting to notice that Daphne's ears are starting to fold on the tips. She is also larger than Zoe. They are packing on so much weight. They still feel a little thin. I can feel their bones a lot more than my other two flemies. They are pure breed though, where Daphne and Zoe are mixes. Is this something that I need to worry about?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 21, 2010)

My flemmies eat between a 1 cup and 1 1/2 cups per day. Are they drinking and doing other bodily functions ok?


----------



## mandyjeank (Jan 22, 2010)

Yes, everything else is normal. They actually started drinking out of the water bottle, so that makes cage cleaning a little easier. They poop and pee plenty!!! I just got Casper his buddy. Her name is Khloe. She is a sandy colored flemish giant. She is so cute. Bonding is going ok, it was not love at first sight. She needs to be spayed in a few weeks. Casper is trying so hard to be her friend, he runs up and puts his head down to have her lick him, and then she grunts and thumps. LOL...


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 22, 2010)

NEED PICS of that Sandy beauty!!!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi! We had a bunch of babies like your black guys at our shelter a few months ago, and then we got another litter like that again a few weeks ago! I love black bunnies, even though they're hard to take pictures of and we have a hard time adopting them out at times.

We need pics of your couple, though! I also love Ms. Maggie Moo!!


----------



## mandyjeank (Jan 22, 2010)

Maggie Moo was a rescue, she has been adopted out. Do you mean that you want pics of Daphne and Zoe? When I take more pics I will post them. I have four personal pet bunnies ( Casper, Khloe, Daphne and Zoe) and then I have 2 rescues ( Coco Puff and Ashes). 

Oh and by the way Daphne and Zoe are drinking out of their water bottle now, thanks for the tips on getting them to do that.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 24, 2010)

That is all I use is water bottles, although having 10-15 bunny's deciding to drink all at the same time at 2am creates a lot of noise with the metal balls in the tubes!


----------



## mandyjeank (Jan 24, 2010)

i hear ya there. I should have pics up of Khloe later today. I also got two new rescues in. One is a mini lop and one is a havana.


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 24, 2010)

Amanda, your buns are ADORABLE!!

Hope we get to see those pics of Khloe (and maybe of they new rescues?)

Keep updating please


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 24, 2010)

I love your flemish! Mooore photos!


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> I love your flemish! Mooore photos!


me too


----------



## mandyjeank (Jan 29, 2010)

I need your help!!! I had an awful asthma attack, and my husband says that maybe I should try to rehome some of my buns. If anybody is interested in Daphne and Zoe, they are the black sisters, please let me know. We are willing to meet half way. Even if you live in MN, MI, or any surrounding state. I am not looking for any money. I tried calling the animal rescue that I foster for, and there is nobody that can take my two fosters, so I need to rehome my buns. I have been crying all day. Someone please if you can help, let me know. 920 740 8056





[/img]



[/img]


----------



## mandyjeank (Feb 2, 2010)

UPDATE. I went to the Dr. and asked if it was necessary to rehome my babies, she said that since I was so sick for a while that my lungs were already compromised. I have had six rabbits for a while and have had no problems. Then I have a great friend that is going to foster Coco Puff for me, she is even interested in adopting her!!! Yeah!!! I have realized after having surrendered two rabbits before, that I can not do it again!!! I have the best pet bunnies ever, and they are my life, sounds sad but if I didn't have them, my life would be so boring. :angelandbunny:


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 2, 2010)

thats great to hear!


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 2, 2010)

OH how nice that the sun is peaking out for you...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 2, 2010)

Thats great.


----------



## mandyjeank (Feb 5, 2010)

I spent the morning hours trying to get prices for spaying the girls. The cheapest I found so far is approx. $515 for all three spays and their first appointment.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 5, 2010)

Will they give u a discount for bringing all of them in at once or a discount if you pay that day??


----------



## mandyjeank (Feb 5, 2010)

515 is with a 20% discount. its around $50 for each exam and 160 I believe for the spays. I will have to pay that day regardless. That is their policy. Some vets I called dont spay rabbits at all.


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 5, 2010)

They do spay/neuters in Madison for $65. http://www.giveshelter.org

edit: oops it just changed to $100.
http://www.giveshelter.org/sitemgr/snap


----------



## mandyjeank (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for the info. This vet actually has the laser surgery available, it does cost even more, but it is much better for the buns. So I think I might do that.


----------



## mandyjeank (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey guys I have a question, Casper is starting to lose his good liter box habits all of a sudden. He is peeing all over the floor when he is out. He is neutered, and I dont think that there is territory issues with Khloe. When I let them out he does not use the liter box at all. Do I need more liter boxes, let them out for longer periods of time? Please help!!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 10, 2010)

Sorry huni...I cant help u but I wanted to let u know i was here lol good luck!!!


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 10, 2010)

Does he strain to pee? Look uncomfortable? Sometimes incontinence can be a sign of a urinary tract infection.


----------



## mandyjeank (Feb 10, 2010)

he usually makes a wierd look when he is peeing. He pees in the box when he is in his cage, it is just when I have him out with Khloe. You know what though sometimes he does take longer to pee, last night he started to make that I have to pee face and and I yelled NO. When he hopped away there was no pee. Maybe I should make him a DR visit.


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 10, 2010)

I agree, time for a vet visit.


----------



## mandyjeank (Feb 20, 2010)

Here are some pics of my babies. I really can not wait until the girls are spayed. Daphne and Zoe are getting a little hormonal. LOL...


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 20, 2010)

OMG sooo sooo beautiful!!!!!


----------



## mandyjeank (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks. I am so lucky.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 20, 2010)

U really are


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 20, 2010)

Love the pictures! You have such beautiful bunny's.

Would you take a teenager for them?


----------



## mandyjeank (Feb 21, 2010)

HaHa...You are so funny!!! The thing is all of my buns are in there teens, at least it seems like it. Less then a week til the girls get spayed!! :woohoo


----------



## mandyjeank (Mar 1, 2010)

well all of the girls are spayed and doing well. I am trying to be patient and letting them stay in their cages for a couple of days so that none of them hurt themselves.


----------



## Amy27 (Jun 30, 2010)

How are they doing after their spay. All your buns are adorable. How are Casper's litter box habits going? my buns will do well with their litter box habits and then just seem to forget them. Usually what I do is stop them from going where they are going. I will use something to block of where they are going. I have also hidden craisins in the hay in the litter box and they loved that. It did help get them in the box to go. Seems to be a constant battle at my house. Though in their cages they will use the litter box but when out their habits are not as good. I recently bough t a big tupperware container and am using that as a litter box and they seem to love the room and how much hay I cna put in there. I also put a tarp down where they were going to make it easier to clean. Good luck. Some rabbits just have better litter box habits then others.


----------

